# ,    "  " http://www.rentpol.ucoz.ua

## pavel

.   ,   ( ),   . 
   .  (. ***** *****, *, .**) 
 (      , . )
097-***-92-70 
099-***-72-40 
: 170 (160   ) 
   -       .    "  " (      ). ,    ,  .      (400).     ,   ()  .   ,          . 
         .      ,     .  -  ,        . :    -  -   ("  ") -      .      -  ,    ( ,  ),  .     - ,    ...  
    ,     ,    .      ,        .  
    ,  - -  ,    ! 
:
 7      , ,    ..  7-15   -      .       (5  30),     (        ).       ,              ,      ( ). 
      ( - ""),   "  " -      -     .  " "          .  ,        ,     -     ! 
           400       ""            ( - ).      ,    .     (!) ,  "  ",   ,    ,   .   2000(?)  
:  .      ,        .         . 
P.S.
      " ",    -   ..       ,  ,     ..      - ?  
,     ,      .

----------


## marina2

.   ,  .  -  !  ,    - 0505898868, 0678305623 . !
ps

----------


## Mihey

> 

   ???

----------


## *AfinA*

> -  !

----------

,          .   180 /,  ,  ,   ,  ,   ,  .     ,       . 
 0506817641

----------


## santa

,           . 
 .       .

----------


## Sergei Ivanovich

.     www.zhovta.ua.  - 150  .        .    -   ,  ,    , , , !    - 0505898868  0678305623 ()

----------


## stalker99

> ,           . 
>  .       .

    ,    - !!!

----------

> ,           . 
>  .       .

   ,      ... "  -   ,     (,  ,  ...)". -,      " "?

----------

,      2006 ,     "  " .  ,       ,    ,  ,   .       ,    ,    - ,   ,        300 . ( ,    - 50%      )  ,       ...........    ......      ,   ,   ........

----------

.  ,  ,        .    ,     .      . http://gostdvor.pl.ua/   . 096 852-40-40 (  )
,    .          -  , . -  ,      .      .  ,        ,  . ,  ,  ,                  . 
 ,     ,   ,     10 .   ,    ",  ,        ".       - "  " -      .  -         ,   ,   .         -   . *   .*
   .    2 . !!!    . 2 , 2 , , ,   . ,  ,  .       ,  .   .    ,     -      . 050 304 74 64

----------


## santa

> ,      ... "  -   ,     (,  ,  ...)". -,      " "?

      . 
 ,    500  . 
    . 
      ,  ...    ... 
    .  .   .

----------


## Doktor

> . 
>  ,    500  . 
>     . 
>       ,  ...    ... 
>     .  .   .

     !.  
     ...       -    .   

> !.  
>      ...       -    .

       , .     e 14 .,.     .        .   .

----------


## cevwjd

.   (  )     ,        .

----------

